# Anyone Have a Savinelli Humidor?? Opinions??



## eastx (Mar 7, 2011)

I am thinking about buying a Savinelli Bordeaux 100 ct Humidor. Do any of you guys have any experience with these. I may be able to score it for under $75 and it seems to list for more. I'm a newbie, needing some input, Help Please!!!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I have looked at them before - I have had their cigars and they are top notch custom blends. Some of the pipe guys can advise you on their pipes and pipe tobacco, that is Savinelli's core business, hand made briar pipes.
All I can say is if the humidors are of the same caliber as their other products it should be good. But I don't have first hand knowledge.

(as a mater of fact, one Savinelli stick I had was one of the best I ever smoked)


----------



## eastx (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, there isn't really a lot of info to be found on these, and I am in need something to keep my accumulating collection of regular cigars separate from my Acid Kuba Kubas.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

FWTX said:


> I have looked at them before - I have had their cigars and they are top notch custom blends. Some of the pipe guys can advise you on their pipes and pipe tobacco, that is Savinelli's core business, hand made briar pipes.
> All I can say is if the humidors are of the same caliber as their other products it should be good. But I don't have first hand knowledge.
> 
> (as a mater of fact, one Savinelli stick I had was one of the best I ever smoked)


I agree with this!! Savinelli is top notch IMHO.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

eastx said:


> I am thinking about buying a Savinelli Bordeaux 100 ct Humidor. Do any of you guys have any experience with these. I may be able to score it for under $75 and it seems to list for more. I'm a newbie, needing some input, Help Please!!!


GO FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bbasaran (Mar 20, 2011)

*Savinelli* is more popular with pipes production, isnt it?


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I would buy it, but like any humidor I would make sure whoever your buying it from has a good return policy. then before you start to season do all the "good humidor" test.... lid drop, paper test, flashlight test.... then if it doesn't pass or you are not satisfied return it.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is the only bit of ingo I could find on them, and it's just an add but it might give you an idea of the price range they are in.

Randys Tobacco Shop - Savinelli Humidors

Savinelli Cigar Humidors Birch Humidor - CUBANCRAFTERS

Savinelli Humidors Savinelli Humidors


----------



## loophole381 (Oct 7, 2016)

eastx said:


> I am thinking about buying a Savinelli Bordeaux 100 ct Humidor. Do any of you guys have any experience with these. I may be able to score it for under $75 and it seems to list for more. I'm a newbie, needing some input, Help Please!!!


I have a savinelli that I have had for over 30 years. I dont know the model number and it is at my law office so I can not look it up. This humidor has worked perfectly from the day I bought it. I paid about 500.00 for it 30 years ago. It is a polished black and looks the same as it did the day I brought it home.


----------

